# First SCROG w / chicken wire- 1000w MH, 4'x4'x6' tent, soil - pics



## ICBMCanada (Dec 16, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/Rsdfz

Running a 4x4x6 DR120 Secret Jardin tent, with a 1000w MH bulb and Lumatek electronic ballast. Vegging on an 18 / 6 cycle. Running soil in round pots (next time will go with square, a little more "space efficient". Have a cool-tube, all 6" ducting. Hooked up to a carbon filter just hanging from the ceiling by straps.
It's 3 Jean Guy plants, and one Corleone Kush, keeping it at about 40% RH and a temperature fluctuation between 70 and 79 degrees during lights on (always trying to keep it at 75 as much as I can), temperature goes down to about 65 during lights off.
Am I doing it right? This is my first SCROG, they are all females... originally I had 9 plants squeezed in there and these are the 4 that showed as females. The SCROG has been up for about a day now, and they are all weaved in there very nicely. I'm slowly pruning the undergrowth beneath the screen whatever can't reach it. Don't want to prune too much too fast, don't want my plants to hermie on me!


What do you think?


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds good to me, would love to see photos.

Are you considering a different spectrum bulb for flowering?


----------



## ICBMCanada (Dec 16, 2012)

sandmonkey said:


> Sounds good to me, would love to see photos.
> 
> Are you considering a different spectrum bulb for flowering?


Yes; I have a 1000W HPS ready to go for when I flip it over. I want to veg it for a bit longer, I'm probably going to top it one more time, and then super crop a few of the new branches to try and thicken everything up, then the mighty switch will occur. Maybe another 3 weeks? It's on day 55 now. I was hoping that this would go a little quicker than it has, but I'm pleased with the results so far.


----------



## ICBMCanada (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the link to the photos btw -- http://imgur.com/a/Rsdfz


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks good, waiting another few weeks will be worth it. At least your plants will be mature by the time you switch and will start truly flowering quicker.


----------



## Garuda (Dec 18, 2012)

I did my second grow with the SCROG method. Built a 4x2 frame and put chicken-wire on top. Come harvest time it's a bitch! You gotta cut all the wire to get the plants loose, that is if you want to hang from stems. What I'll be doing on my next one is utilizing cross-hatched squares from yarns or twine for easier removal. Line the frame with screws/nails and wrap around those. Also, the chicken-wire is stiff and can cause choke points along the stem. IMO My first post here after lurking for a while.




I've got days in this diagram.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2012)

*LOL that diagram looks like my drawing skills


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the drawing too!  

No weaving, makes a basket every time~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 5, 2013)

May want to shy away from materials that hold moisture such as yarn. 

He who lurks here long enough, shall find. But only he with a mind will read, learn, and then apply. GL

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## medimaker (Jan 5, 2013)

That Jean Guy is a treat


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 5, 2013)

Garuda said:


> I did my second grow with the SCROG method. Built a 4x2 frame and put chicken-wire on top. Come harvest time it's a bitch! You gotta cut all the wire to get the plants loose, that is if you want to hang from stems. What I'll be doing on my next one is utilizing cross-hatched squares from yarns or twine for easier removal. Line the frame with screws/nails and wrap around those. Also, the chicken-wire is stiff and can cause choke points along the stem. IMO My first post here after lurking for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might want to go with less fibrous materials, pretty sure you'll end up with twine or yarn hairs in your bud. Try 10-16 gauge speaker wire.


----------



## ICBMCanada (Jan 5, 2013)

medimaker said:


> That Jean Guy is a treat


You've grown Jean Guy before? I'm excited  not looking forward to waiting until .. end of February to harvest, but should be worth it. I hope my clones take off so that I don't have to wait 80 days of veg to get good sized plants.


----------



## ICBMCanada (Jan 5, 2013)

Adrosmokin said:


> Might want to go with less fibrous materials, pretty sure you'll end up with twine or yarn hairs in your bud. Try 10-16 gauge speaker wire.


I've settled on chicken wire, but I do have a giant roll of weed-whacker trimming material that I may use on my next journey.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 6, 2013)

If you do the scrog right then you can use chicken wire if your plants end up being strong enough with out a net. Other wise leaving the chicken wire in for the duration of the flowering come harvest it is going to suck.

If you use the chicken wire as a barrier so that no growth goes past a set point like i do then its a useful scrog screen. But I remove it and have 6x6in agricultural trellis that is there for some support after wards. I will leave the chicken wire in till the second week of flowering or when they are done stretching.

People do scrogs differently and I for one do not let growth grow past the screen at all I tuck and persuade the plants all under the screen until its time I let the buds pop up.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a thought if your in an area you can't find any decent trellis netting to buy. Go buy yourself some pvc pipe. The size is dependent on you and how rigid you would like it to be. In any case you can use 1/2 to 1 1/2 i would suspect being way bigger than anything anybody would need.

Take the pvc and depending on what size squares you want drill holes straight through the pvc in set increments. Then cut the pvc to length depending on your screen size again. Remembering to center cuts so that its equal on the ends so its easier on yourself. Connect your frame and weave your desired wire, rope, twine, or w/e you can think of to use and there you go custom sized scrog net.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 20, 2013)

looking good im subbed.. running the same tent /light.. except i'm vegging with 400w mh


----------



## spandy (Jan 21, 2013)

You are gonna hate life if you use chicken wire.

2x2 spacing is about as small as I would go. Plus chicken wire is gonna cut them up during the grow.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

probably good advice. I use plastic hortitrellis right now.


----------



## Bumbaclat (Jan 26, 2013)

One more vote for tuck them under. Don't weave!


----------



## Bumbaclat (Jan 26, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Here's a thought if your in an area you can't find any decent trellis netting to buy. Go buy yourself some pvc pipe. The size is dependent on you and how rigid you would like it to be. In any case you can use 1/2 to 1 1/2 i would suspect being way bigger than anything anybody would need.
> 
> Take the pvc and depending on what size squares you want drill holes straight through the pvc in set increments. Then cut the pvc to length depending on your screen size again. Remembering to center cuts so that its equal on the ends so its easier on yourself. Connect your frame and weave your desired wire, rope, twine, or w/e you can think of to use and there you go custom sized scrog net.


 A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice. I need to build one soon. Do you guys keep the same string or replace it every once in a while?


----------



## Oriah (Jan 30, 2013)

I use pvc, weedwacker line, and electrical clamps... ive tried lots of ways to make screens, and these are the best for me so far. STAYS TIGHT


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how simple yours is. How did you fasten the weedwacker line on each side?


----------



## Oriah (Jan 30, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I like how simple yours is. How did you fasten the weedwacker line on each side?


With the electrical ends. They clamp onto the wacker line just as easy as they do wire. Holds tight as hell.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Here's a thought if your in an area you can't find any decent trellis netting to buy. Go buy yourself some pvc pipe. The size is dependent on you and how rigid you would like it to be. In any case you can use 1/2 to 1 1/2 i would suspect being way bigger than anything anybody would need.
> 
> Take the pvc and depending on what size squares you want drill holes straight through the pvc in set increments. Then cut the pvc to length depending on your screen size again. Remembering to center cuts so that its equal on the ends so its easier on yourself. Connect your frame and weave your desired wire, rope, twine, or w/e you can think of to use and there you go custom sized scrog net.


Do you have some kind of picture or diagram that demonstrates this technique.. I am intrigued


----------



## Oriah (Jan 31, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Do you have some kind of picture or diagram that demonstrates this technique.. I am intrigued


My picture is exactly that.


----------



## ICBMCanada (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice, I like that!


----------



## adower (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey just my advice with your scrog. I dont chop the undergrowth until after the 1st week of flower. After the stretch you will truly see what is going to make it up to or past the screen. Also switch from something else besides chicken wire. That stuff actually cut into my stems when I used it. It was a PIA.


----------



## ICBMCanada (Mar 17, 2013)

adower said:


> Hey just my advice with your scrog. I dont chop the undergrowth until after the 1st week of flower. After the stretch you will truly see what is going to make it up to or past the screen. Also switch from something else besides chicken wire. That stuff actually cut into my stems when I used it. It was a PIA.


I agree, it was not very good and the exact same thing happened to me.

However, after all was said and done..... I ended up with a yield of 26 ounces of dry weight  Introducing CO2 after the 2nd week of flowering seemed to be a huge deal  I was going to be happy with a pound for my first grow (if even that)... to yield almost a pound and a half, wow... I must have done something right.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a prototype of a 4x4 unit produced by Scrog Technologies. 

It fits in a tent, and rolls out with the plant, pot, and all. Rotates 360, and has a ridgid rubber coated screen that is ideal for training. It was designed to meet tent sizes and avoid the issues mentioned here. (fits just inside a 4x4 framed tent). Guess who designed it?


----------

